# Pops Garage



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_simmons/sets/72157623228223424/show/with/4282077204/


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

Should look good when finished.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Link not working for me mate


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Link not working for me mate


nor me,


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

try http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_simmons/sets/ then go to the garage set


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

for those that couldn't get to the link:

as it was before - as you can see, there's plenty of room for detailing!




























There's a good 4 feet either side of the door.

roof "felt" is on:










roof storage coming on:










soakaways waiting to go in:










skylights:










quick update:

the roofs finished
the skylights are in
the doors are on



















next to do:
paint the walls
floor the roof space for storage
install lighting
finish the door surround


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

nice garage lucky git!!


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice job, good size as well :thumb:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

That will be a cracker!! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

thats a proper cool space to have.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Nice. What sort of cost for the extension?


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Coming along nicely, should be amazing when done....:thumb:


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

I would love to be able to have a garage like that..


----------



## tsinos (Jan 25, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!! good job!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

a final update!

Racking down one side:










junk and racking down the other side:










Car shaped hole in the middle:










Finished up with the Sprite and the Bonneville










The Sprite in in pieces but moveable so you can get another car in for detailing!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Going good some great storage for the loft


----------

